# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  2 phase step driver đơn giản dùng PIC 12C508

## CKD

Nói về 2 phase step driver thì phải nói là vô vàn.. rất rất nhiều mạch & ý tưởng. Trong đó mạch tự lắp có, dùng IC chuyên dụng cũng có, dùng vi xử lý cũng có. Trong số đó CKD chỉ thích những mạch mà có thể mua được linh kiện dễ dàng. Có linh kiện thì mới có cơ hội thử nghiệm, lắp ráp v.v...

Tiếp theo CKD xin giới thiệu mạch điều khiển động cơ bước 2 phase 06 dây (hoặc 05 dây) với sơ đồ lý thuyết rất đơn giản. Đây là mạch driver đầu tiên mà CKD thực hiện (trước cả L297/L298), vào khoảng năm 2008, tính ra cách nay cũng gần 5 năm rồi  :Smile: .

Mạch chỉ bao gồm 2 thành phần chính là:
- PIC 12C508 (hoặc 12C509, 12Fxxx và mới đây nhất mình đã chuyển thành ARV attiny13) với chức năng điều khiển (controller)
- 04 fet IRFz44 với vai trò công suất



Thành phẩm thì thế này.


Tích hợp thành 03 driver và kèm cả LPT để kết nối PC, có thể điều khiển bằng Mach3, EMC2, TurboCNC, CNCPro v.v...


Mạch ổn dòng cho step, giúp làm việc được với điện áp cao hơn, cải thiện tốc độ & moment rất nhiều.


Sơ đồ có kèm luôn mạch ổn dòng cho step.



Cách ảnh trong bài viết được sưu tầm từ internet. Xem thêm thông tin tại các website:
Morisca - Windmill
http://www.pminmo.com
http://320volt.com

----------

anhcos, conga, kametoco, th11

----------


## CKD

Lục tìm lại được mấy cái ảnh
Hồi đó phương tiện thiếu... tới cái ảnh cũng khác biệt quá nhiều hehe.





Rỏ hơn chút rồi nè




Mạch được làm theo sơ đồ và board chia sẽ trên mạng. Làm mạch bằng phương pháp giặt là  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Vớt thêm 1 tấm  :Smile:

----------

